# Another limp mode problem



## PornFlakes (Sep 16, 2016)

My X-Trail is T30, QR25DE, year 2002.

Since long time ago (maybe 4 years now?), my car randomly enters limp mode (check engine light on, low speed, cannot accelerate, but can go uphill). I have to turn off then start the engine again to exit limp mode (sometimes it takes 2 or 3 restarts to exit limp mode). Eventually it has become more often. My mechanic has changed the accelerator pedal throttle position sensor, problem still persists. What has delayed the symptoms is every time the mechanic cleans the throttle body. The culprit is probably the throttle body.

Today is different. The car is stuck in limp mode AND 4WD. Nothing I do can make it exit limp mode. Now, before I finally buy a new throttle body, I wanna know what you guys think.

The codes are P0227 APP SEN 1/CIRC, P1227 APP SEN 2/CIRC, and P0226 APP SENSOR. P1227 is relatively new (since this year), and P0226 and P0227 have always been with this problem.


----------

